# Winstrol



## jws (Jun 25, 2008)

I have been using winstrol and my cycle si almost over. i have been taking 1 pill every other day. i have gained between 8-10 lbs just what i wanted. i have ripped up and I am very happy with the results.

I am becoming more concerned about the side effects, especially since I have another cycle sitting around.

has anyone used them, does anyone know what the problem is? What should i look for?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

jws said:


> I have been using winstrol and my cycle si almost over. i have been taking 1 pill every other day. i have gained between 8-10 lbs just what i wanted. i have ripped up and I am very happy with the results.
> 
> I am becoming more concerned about the side effects, especially since I have another cycle sitting around.
> 
> has anyone used them, does anyone know what the problem is? What should i look for?


does that read right m8 one tab every other day, what are they 5mg ? if that is right then you are virtualy natural anyway so i dont think sides will be a issue


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lol unless they are 50mg tabs i would not worry about side effects running them as you have done!


----------

